# Budgie biting?



## cian12cool (9 mo ago)

Hi all

Recently I acquired a budgie from a breeder that was tame and very calm! He was bullied by the other birds there so I got him as a lone bird.

When I first got him, he was very tame, he’d sit on my shoulder, sit on my finger and talk away, fast forward 3 weeks and he’s started nipping. Not just like nipping though,

he responds to me, he flies to my shoulder, as i speak he is crawling along his cage door to me! he knows his name, it isnt like he is aggressive to me as such

One day he just started biting and he does it CONTINUOUSLY. I can’t get him on my finger, but he comes to my shoulder but god does he bite and bite and bite!

What can I do to stop this?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*When budgies hit puberty they become much more independent and often bitey.
How old is your bird and what have you named him?

Please read the information in this link: Why is my young bird suddenly aggressive?

If your budgie does bite you, even though it may really hurt, you should try to ignore it.
Another option is to try to get your budgie to repeatedly "step up" from finger to finger several times in a row right after he bites. When he realizes this will happen every time he bites, he may stop.
Some people push back gently on the budgie’s beak when it bites. The budgie will stop biting in order to regain his balance.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Siklo (Nov 21, 2021)

Sadly this happened with my Pico and depending on the day it's super bad. I hope the step up or finger push work for you, all it does for me is give Pico a new target. 
I can shrug it off but my poor grandma has developed a fear of him and its like a shark after blood so he can't be out when she's around anymore. 

Still love the little hectopascal.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

You've been given great advice above. It's important to maintain a bond with him while still respecting his space and redirecting his attention when you can. The links above should be helpful. 

Meanwhile, please be sure to read through the forums' many other budgie articles and "stickies" as well to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, feel free to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you and your budgie around the forums.

Best wishes!


----------

